# Amazing Race 5/6/07 **SPOILERS**



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Eric & Danielle Win, BQ's 2nd, Schmirna last! 

Would have preferred reversing 1sy & 2nd, but I can live with it.

Interesting phone call with Jeremy at the end.  Lends credence to the "E&D are not dating, but racing together" 

ETA: Oh look after nearly two full Races we finally see the BQs argue! Their human.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

"As if a million souls cried out in torment and were silenced at once."

Z


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

"We're rich Beeyotch!"
I guess eric and Jeremy ARE together


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

/Does the *it wasn't Charla & Mirna* dance

Poor BQs. But $100K isn't bad, and they were on my TV a lot.

Other than that fact, this was not a good Race.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I enjoyed watching Oz and Danny, but that was the only reason I watched. Only reason I watched the finale was well, because it was the finale.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, the Guidos were actually at the finish line!

This was probably the most disappointing season since the family edition... The exercise at the old mint was VERY lame! Try it for 10 minutes, fail, and then move on anyway?? Come on!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm a bit miffed that this wasn't a 2 hour finale. Over in one hour for a finale just doesn't seem right.

As to the results, it was a big meh for me. I really didn't care which team won, but would have liked to see it go longer tonite with some more challenges along the way to the finale.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Glad the blondies didn't win.

Wasn't too thrilled with E&D either, but at least it's better than D&K.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

ElJay said:


> Hey, the Guidos were actually at the finish line!
> 
> This was probably the most disappointing season since the family edition... The exercise at the old mint was VERY lame! Try it for 10 minutes, fail, and then move on anyway?? Come on!


Agreed on the exercise at the mint. Way too quick for that, it should have been something that would have used about 2 hours if they failed just to make sure that they'd have to keep trying to get it right. It just made it seem rushed to fit in the episode so that they could get things over in a nice, tidy hour.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

A couple of production-related comments:

- Another break between segments not conforming to the (X+0.5)*24 Hour convention.

- _Oakland?_ How many airlines fly from Hawaii to Oakland (as opposed to SFO)?


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> A couple of production-related comments:
> 
> - Another break between segments not conforming to the (X+0.5)*24 Hour convention.
> 
> - _Oakland?_ How many airlines fly from Hawaii to Oakland (as opposed to SFO)?


Whenever I fly to Hawaii I always fly from Oakland. Oakland is always cheaper than SFO.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

bdowell said:


> Agreed on the exercise at the mint. Way too quick for that, it should have been something that would have used about 2 hours if they failed just to make sure that they'd have to keep trying to get it right. It just made it seem rushed to fit in the episode so that they could get things over in a nice, tidy hour.


Why would how long they spent there had any effect on how long the episode was? They could have easily edited it down to the same amount. I do agree that ten minutes wasn't long enough.

tk


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Good comments, now I know it's safe to watch. I skipped this whole race, too many people I had no desire to see again. Like the National Lampoon Family Vacation Edition I'm glad this one is over and we can get back to the "classic" version. TAR Asia kept me going for a while, maybe TAR Central Europe will show up this summer to fill in the gap.

Since out of the 3 teams left the one I wouldn't mind seeing win has won, and since it sounds like they end up in the SF Bay Area, I'll give the finale a peek


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> Whenever I fly to Hawaii I always fly from Oakland. Oakland is always cheaper than SFO.


I don't think price was a concern. Their airline tickets were paid for.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Raj said:


> I don't think price was a concern. Their airline tickets were paid for.


I don't think price was his point.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish it had been the BQs but I don't really have a problem with E&D winning it either.

I never read the spoilers that were posted here, but from other people's responses to the spoilers I had guessed that Charla and Mirna had won it. I'm so glad I was wrong.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw a spoiler like two episodes in that peged the winner. That kind of made the whole season suck for me.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I can live the outcome. Not crazy about the activity at the mint.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

An overall good season although I had to chuckle when Phil said these teams are "the best of the best". This was an "all-star" season in name only.

But a good, challenging final leg.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Raj said:


> I don't think price was a concern. Their airline tickets were paid for.


Regardless-because there are cheaper flights to Oakland, there are more flights. Besides-if traffics right, its faster to drive from Oakland to downtown SF than it would be to drive from the SF airport.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

So the teams stood there and read the instructions together before the one team member going in to enter the code, right? If it were you, wouldn't you say to your teammate "Rob & Amber for everything"?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> A couple of production-related comments:
> - Another break between segments not conforming to the (X+0.5)*24 Hour convention.
> - _Oakland?_ How many airlines fly from Hawaii to Oakland (as opposed to SFO)?


conspircacy conspiracy........
there are early flights direct from guam to hawaii. C/M were almost 2 hours behind at the guam pit stop so by not letting it be a normal 12 hour delay they guaranteed C&M would not get left behind. The BQs and E/D would have probably been able to make a 6 am flight out direct to Hawaii. And good chance TAR would have been telling C/M the race was over and they were still in Hawaii.

still depends on what other bunchs up they might have had in Hawaii or San Fran. but question would be as in other legs when does the TAR team put the choice in as to how long a delay 12 hour/24hr? or whatever is needed for the best bunch ups or other such things as keeping roadblocks/detours closed or open, with hours of operations different than normal...??


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I wish it had been the BQs but I don't really have a problem with E&D winning it either.
> 
> I never read the spoilers that were posted here, but from other people's responses to the spoilers I had guessed that Charla and Mirna had won it. I'm so glad I was wrong.


Exactly my thoughts on both counts. Just glad it wasn't Mirna. That would have been excruciating.



JETarpon said:


> So the teams stood there and read the instructions together before the one team member going in to enter the code, right? If it were you, wouldn't you say to your teammate "Rob & Amber for everything"?


I don't think they knew what the task entailed until one of them was in the vault alone. I think their clue only said something like "Go inside and read the instructions."


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

editing editing........
from the old mint to the SF botanical gardens is what about 3 miles and basically a straight shot, and they were asking for short cuts. of course in any big city you can find certain streets less traveled and just regular traffic can kill you, much more any slight problem.

For the drama down to the end TAR kept showing the BQs getting green lights while E/D with about a 2 minute lead was stopped, editing editing...... 

Wow, the Kayak cam was positioned straight on Daneille, wonder which production member thought that one up.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> So the teams stood there and read the instructions together before the one team member going in to enter the code, right? If it were you, wouldn't you say to your teammate "Rob & Amber for everything"?


Exactly my thoughts too, but then we're at home, not on our last challenge for a million bucks...

Diane


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

pendragn said:


> Why would how long they spent there had any effect on how long the episode was? They could have easily edited it down to the same amount. I do agree that ten minutes wasn't long enough.
> 
> tk


yeah - the mint thing was a pile of crap...

"see if you can answer the questions - but you have to answer it in under 10 minutes otherwise the safe will lockout"

then, after 10 minutes, they just get their clue anyway?

WTF?

who thought that one up?

A better idea would have been to allow a single question to be answered by the original partner who set the safe code.

utterly horrible.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> Wow, the Kayak cam was positioned straight on Daneille, wonder which production member thought that one up.


I was not complaining 

my wife does not watch the show, but I told her about it and she immediately came up with the same numbers I would have done (1,2,3,4). She said if that did not work, she would have tried 1,1,1,1


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

My wife and I matched all team questions except we couldn't come up with any teams we'd keep in touch with after the race.

Good for Danielle that she was the cause of the win. It's good to be known for something more than your great cleavage. Congrats to her.

Anyone know why the teams flew into Oakland instead of SFO?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I actually liked the idea of the Mint challenge, but it should have been way more than 10 minutes to get it correct. (But that would have negated any chance of editing the run to the finish.) IIRC, they did not have the instructions until they entered (individually) the vault. They had no idea what they were doing and no way to plan a common code.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think Dustin (or was it Candace?) changed her mind as she was filling out her answer board to set the combination. At first she had R&A as least trustworthy and then changed it to the Guidos (a much better answer IMO). When Candace (or was it Dusin?) went in to do the 2nd half, she picked R& A for that answer and never budged. That was the holdup for them.

Would it have given them enough time to finish first? I don't think so, but it would have been a lot closer.

This was the first time I remember seeing TAR do one of these types of challenges where teams had to pick other teams that fit certain definitions. Survivor does this almost every season.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Schmirna came in last, that was all that matters to me.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Not a very good finale but I was happy with the outcome.
Now lets get back to new teams and new drama - don't need to see the same faces again thanks CBS.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Watching Charla and Mirna on the surfboards all I kept imagining was...










Alas, it didn't happen.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Slightly off-topic, what was the Pirate-something show that CBS was advertising during the TAR finale?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That show is called Pirate Master. I believe it's another Mark Burnett show.

All Star editions of these type of shows don't work for me. I barely tuned in.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought it was great that Boob was scared of sharks and Boobs the brave one (and the one to nail the final challenge!)...

wow, what a fight between the BQs...those two are as classy as they come :up: :up: :up:


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Anyone else notice that they totally "jacked around' the editing on the Tokyo to Hawaii flights? They made it look like E&D and BQs were on their flight before C&M got tickets to/boarded the earlier United flight. However, when you looked at the departure times, the NW flight was 1755 and the United flight was 1710. So unless the gates were miles apart, C&M were still going to make the NW flight if they couldn't get the United flight.


I thought the Mint task should have been longer (although that would have made the editiing more difficult since E&D would have had an even bigger lead). We decided that in addition to answering the questions, you needed to both rank your strength of conviction you were right and the alternate answers to the other questions. As it turned out, everyone was basically CERTAIN that Rob & Amber (4) were the correct answer to the 3rd digit. As such, lock that in and work around it. If you had 3 or 4 potential answers to the 1st digit (say 1, 2 or 3 in that order), 2 strong answers to the 2nd digit (4 or 5) and 3 good answers to the 4th digit (say 6, 7 or 8). You'd then try the combination in the following orders:

1 4 4 6
2 4 4 6
3 4 4 6
1 5 4 6
2 5 4 6
3 5 4 6
1 4 4 7
2 4 4 7
3 4 4 7
1 4 4 8
2 4 4 8
3 4 4 8

etc. However, by the time you did all that math, the 10 minutes would probably have expired!!!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was surprised they didn't blur out the thong shot of one of the BQ's in the underwater cave. CBS seems to blur out everything post Janet.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

JFriday said:


> they didn't blur out the thong shot of one of the BQ's


I missed it and I already deleted.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

JFriday said:


> I was surprised they didn't blur out the thong shot of one of the BQ's in the underwater cave. CBS seems to blur out everything post Janet.


Screencap?


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Sunday afternoon about 4PM we spotted Phil on the 4th floor of Tiffany &Co. walking around...It was kind of funny because we had just decided to headed back home and the plan was pizza and the Amazing Race final.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Boooooo!

Hope the beauty queens are on every season.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

JFriday said:


> I was surprised they didn't blur out the thong shot of one of the BQ's in the underwater cave. CBS seems to blur out everything post Janet.


There wasn't much more of that than you can see on the streets everyday. I was a little surprised she was swimming with sweat pants on, though.

I was more surprised by (but didn't really mind) the camera angle they used with Danielle on the kayaks. A screencap of that might well find it's way onto a web site devoted to the foot digits of the Dromedary or Bactrian species.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

c'mon now....I fully expected to come in here and see screencaps of the thong shots (there were actually 2 of them) by now! 

That 10 minute time limit was horrible, but the challange was a good one.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

stalemate said:


> I missed it and I already deleted.


It wasn't the cute one.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

montag said:


> It wasn't the cute one.


I don't think I'm going to be able to tell the difference or care from that angle.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

stalemate said:


> I don't think I'm going to be able to tell the difference or care from that angle.


Different strokes. That one (I don't know if her name is D or C) does nothing for me. She could be wearing the hottest lingerie and I'd find nothing sexy about her. Now the taller one with curly hair and the freckles...oh my......


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

montag said:


> Different strokes. That one (I don't know if her name is D or C) does nothing for me. She could be wearing the hottest lingerie and I'd find nothing sexy about her. Now the taller one with curly hair and the freckles...oh my......


The taller one with curly hair and freckles is Kandice.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

In this picture, ..and this one...Dustin is on the left and Kandice is on the right.

It was Dustin with the whale tail during the show...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I did not really care for the final challenge either. However, I think they engineered the final leg specifically to give them a race decided by minutes instead of hours. 

So glad Mirna and Charla fininshed 3rd. I will give Mirna her props though, she did work those flights more than just about anyone else.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I will give Mirna her props though, she did work those flights more than just about anyone else.


I agree. I do not like her at all, but I was saying that if the flight working resulting in a Schmirna victory they would deserve it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Lee L said:


> So glad Mirna and Charla fininshed 3rd. I will give Mirna her props though, she did work those flights more than just about anyone else.


Any props I might give Mirna & Charla for working the Flights is immediately negated by the constant "It's an emergency!" or "it's a life or death!" lies. At least the other teams were honest and said it was a race for a million dollars.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope that "it's an emergency" will be utterly banned by the AR producers.

"Urgent" can still be used - but "emergency" should incur a penalty.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

It is more tolerable and funny if you apply the elementary school meaning of "emergency" which is "I have to go to the restroom ASAP lest I go in my pants."


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Was anybody else surprised at how many chose Mirna and Charla as "best sense of humor"?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Schmirna came in last, that was all that matters to me.


They came in third, not last.

I didn't expect them to win, but coming in third was a lot more than a lot of people expected.


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

i thought the episode definitely felt rushed. i wasn't even sure why they had to go to hawaii ... it's like they went there, did a couple challenges, and left again. sheesh.

as for the mint exercise, i do think it helped them win. they were the only couple to get it right, so they had a couple minutes lead-time. anyway, i'm happy with the order they all placed.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Reminder to self for future TAR competition:
1. Don't choose task where you have to walk the streets.
2. Don't do 'needle-in-haystack.'
*<new>*3. Prearrange code with teammate to use.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I wish it had been the BQs but I don't really have a problem with E&D winning it either.
> 
> I never read the spoilers that were posted here, but from other people's responses to the spoilers I had guessed that Charla and Mirna had won it. I'm so glad I was wrong.


Ditto. I had assumed the same thing and so had been a bit annoyed by the comments weeks ago to the hidden spoilers.

When the other two teams had left the Mint, I was still wondering how Charla and Mirna would be able to catch up and win. At one point, it seemed as though C&M were in Golden Gate Park when the others were still outside the park.

I agree that the finale tasks were a bit lame. Assuming that the cab drivers all knew what they were doing, there wasn't much chance to drastically change the order of who won. (The Mint and the Arboretum are two pretty well known locations.)

Good to see them back in San Francisco again, though.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I hope that "it's an emergency" will be utterly banned by the AR producers.
> 
> "Urgent" can still be used - but "emergency" should incur a penalty.


I would welcome this rule addition.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

montag said:


> Different strokes. That one (I don't know if her name is D or C) does nothing for me. She could be wearing the hottest lingerie and I'd find nothing sexy about her. Now the taller one with curly hair and the freckles...oh my......


+1


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

montag said:


> Different strokes. That one (I don't know if her name is D or C) does nothing for me. She could be wearing the hottest lingerie and I'd find nothing sexy about her. Now the taller one with curly hair and the freckles...oh my......


Ohhhhhhh, noooo. Dusty is to my way of thinking the only good looking one in the duo. Candace isn't ugly and the freckles are fine with me but Dusty is better looking and based on last night, a nicer person. What did Candace have to gain by her little you were wrong tirade?

On a side note, I'm glad the kayak think wasn't a deciding factor. I think that was a pretty unfair challenge when only one team has a guy. His strength clearly gave them a huge advantage.

And while I was happy the C & M did not win, if they had done so as a result of her finding the earlier flight, I would have been OK with that. It was a smart play!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Ohhhhhhh, noooo. Dusty is to my way of thinking the only good looking one in the duo. Candace isn't ugly and the freckles are fine with me but Dusty is better looking and based on last night, a nicer person. What did Candace have to gain by her little you were wrong tirade?


I really don't put much stock in the arguement at this point (and it doesn't change my opinion). How many teams have got even to this ponnt without ever argueing. (even the Hippies argued some). D&K have been through nearly two full races (only Eric can say that) and probably needed to blow off steam. Compared to some of the other arguements we have seen over the years, this was mild.



> On a side note, I'm glad the kayak think wasn't a deciding factor. I think that was a pretty unfair challenge when only one team has a guy. His strength clearly gave them a huge advantage.


Considering the challenges are probably determined prior to the race starting, it was probably unlikely to think that their would be two "girl on girl"  teams in the Final Three. In all the previous seasons there has only be one all female team (Dub-Lynn's). With all the other strong teams in this race (R&A, U&J, Cha Cha) I doubt the producers would have ever dreamed this final three (maybe E&D and possibly the BQs, but Mirna & Charla  )


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> "We're rich Beeyotch!"
> I guess eric and Jeremy ARE together


That last segment was really bizarre. WTH??? I thought it was very inappropriate for a family show too.



wmm_16 said:


> I saw a spoiler like two episodes in that peged the winner. That kind of made the whole season suck for me.


Same goes for me.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

TIVOSciolist said:


> When the other two teams had left the Mint, I was still wondering how Charla and Mirna would be able to catch up and win. At one point, it seemed as though C&M were in Golden Gate Park when the others were still outside the park.


Yes, they did put in one shot where C&M were "locationally" ahead of the other two teams. But time-wise they were behind.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I thought that 10 minutes was too short a limit for the final challenge. But if it had been 20 minutes instead, then E&D would have had a 12 minute head start to the botanical gardens, instead of 2 minutes. And as it turned out, even 2 minutes was an insurmountable lead.

I also wonder what the lockout time is on that safe. If you enter an incorrect code, it won't let you try again right away; it will delay a number of seconds, even a number of minutes. Did anybody catch the make & model of the safe?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wondered why the teams were messing with the chalkboards. Why not just start entering codes, and methodically try changing one of the numbers each time. They just sat there like bumps on a log.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I wondered why the teams were messing with the chalkboards. Why not just start entering codes, and methodically try changing one of the numbers each time. They just sat there like bumps on a log.


10,000 possibilities in 10 minutes?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> 10,000 possibilities in 10 minutes?


Well, as someone else said, there were a couple of the answers they were relatively sure on, so leaving those numbers static, and trying a couple other options for the other numbers would have made sense. IIRC, the BQs had only one number off the first time she entered the code, but instead of trusting that she was mostly right and trying to figure out if she was close, she went completely away from it and started putting in four completely different numbers. That was frustrating to watch and I was glad it was only 10 minutes.


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I was not complaining
> 
> my wife does not watch the show, but I told her about it and she immediately came up with the same numbers I would have done (1,2,3,4). She said if that did not work, she would have tried 1,1,1,1


If I was with my wife, ATM Code, baby. Or maybe TiVo Parental Controls code.

Amazingly, when I backed it up, my legitimate answers to the questions WERE my ATM code...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> That last segment was really bizarre. WTH??? I thought it was very inappropriate for a family show too.


I'm probably pretty dense here, but is the thought that Jeremy and Eric are a gay couple? Hasn't TAR been billing Eric and Danielle as "dating?" If that's not the case, why would they (TAR) lie? They obviously don't have a problem with it.


Havana Brown said:


> Same goes for me.


Where did you guys see this spoiler? I had no idea the end was revealed so early on.

tk


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I can't even begin to try to explain that last segment with the phone call.....


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

On the morning CBS show, Eric and Danielle disclosed that they are no longer a couple. They said that their experiences on the Race convinced them that they weren't meant to be together. They claim to still be friends.

Oh, the BQs got a much better reaction from the crowd than did E&D or M&C.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I can't even begin to try to explain that last segment with the phone call.....


Yeah. Why did Eric get one, but Danielle did not? And I could have sworn that I saw Eric with a cell phone in a cab earlier. Did I imagine that?

tk


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

pendragn said:


> Yeah. Why did Eric get one, but Danielle did not? And I could have sworn that I saw Eric with a cell phone in a cab earlier. Did I imagine that?
> 
> tk


I wondered what the cell phone was for and then I heard him repeat some directions, so I assumed he was on the phone with the cab dispatch to verify directions.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I think the cab driver actually gave Eric the phone to use to get directions.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pendragn said:


> I'm probably pretty dense here, but is the thought that Jeremy and Eric are a gay couple? Hasn't TAR been billing Eric and Danielle as "dating?" If that's not the case, why would they (TAR) lie? They obviously don't have a problem with it.


During the first race, Eric & Jeremy referred to themselves as Friends and consistantly presented a macho man/frat boy bravado. During that season, some viewers (a lot?) questioned their true relationship. With this season having Eric & Danielle listed as dating, it appeared that the suspecisions were false. However, after the phone call last night, I believe the suspecision are true. That being said, neither Eric or Jeremy have ever confirmed it (that I heard about) and it is their business alone.



> Where did you guys see this spoiler? I had no idea the end was revealed so early on.
> 
> tk


The spoiler was posted a few weeks ago (2-3). Since this is one of the few Reality (Competition) shows that must complete the competition before air date, the eventual winner can alway be found if searched for (and sometime even in not searching for it.  )


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I FFd through the phone call at the end, but now it appears that I actually missed something interesting! Can someone recap it for me?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> On the morning CBS show, Eric and Danielle disclosed that they are no longer a couple. They said that their experiences on the Race convinced them that they weren't meant to be together. They claim to still be friends.


Ha!! When we were wtaching this last night, someone commented that they were probably no longer "dating".


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

RBlount said:


> During the first race, Eric & Jeremy referred to themselves as Friends and consistantly presented a macho man/frat boy bravado. During that season, some viewers (a lot?) questioned their true relationship. With this season having Eric & Danielle listed as dating, it appeared that the suspecisions were false. However, after the phone call last night, I believe the suspecision are true. That being said, neither Eric or Jeremy have ever confirmed it (that I heard about) and it is their business alone.


You know, I never had those "suspicions" during E&J's season, but that phone call last night (especially the comment from Jeremy about a spanking), definitely raised my eyebrows. A couple of links posted in a TAR thread on Flyertalk today, however, sure make it look as if those suspicions are true. Or at least make me wonder what type of publications Eric and Jeremy model for.

Some of the photos are pretty explicit, so I won't post the links here, just note that one of them is to pix on tvgasm.com and one to a site called hunkdujour.com.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Obligatory, "not that there's anything wrong with it", but i totally think Eric and Jeremy are a bit too close for friends and while Eric talked a good game he never acted towards Danielle the way a guy does when he's with a really hot chick. Even if he's not gay, it was pretty clear to me that he's not really into Danielle nor has he ever really been.

He talked about her all through the race as he thought he should. Recall the fish tank challenge where he kept telling her to "use your boobs!". I can see a drunk guy on a beech saying that in a girls gone wild video but not a guy talking about a girl he cares about. He was just trying to act "manly".


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> On the morning CBS show, Eric and Danielle disclosed that they are no longer a couple. They said that their experiences on the Race convinced them that they weren't meant to be together. They claim to still be friends.
> 
> Oh, the BQs got a much better reaction from the crowd than did E&D or M&C.


Color me amazed... Not.

I would also have given D & K a bigger round of applause. They were the only team in the final that was consistently nice to each other. Heck, even their little fight on the final was very nice and civilized.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Since I always read spoilers, which are mostly just previews for next week, etc., I read a spoiler here naming the winner weeks ago. I just did it quickly without thinking and then regretted it. But I still held out hope that it was wrong, since I hate the winners. 

I wonder what the camera crew and stuff looks like when several teams hit an airport? When Myrna says it's life and death, doesn't everybody in the area know that it's a TV show? Who takes a camera man with them in an emergency?


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

i missed this whole season.. does anyone know where i can watch?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Loved the outcome of the race. 

So glad to see Dustin & Kandice get beat by Eric & Danielle at the end, despite being yielded twice. 

Most importantly, Schmirna and Mirna didn't win -- I wouldn't have been able to stomach that.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Like most here, I never cared for S&M but I did find they ran a good race the final few legs. The other teams got a little lazy when it came to finding flights.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

All that mattered - Mirna and Schmirna didn't win.

I was so worried they were going to win, and even the edit early in the last episode seemed to be going their way.

E&D? Meh.

But I'm again not surprised they didn't break up...Eric? You're with your alleged girlfriend having just won a million with her, and you and Jeremy start talking about sharing money and spanking? Uh huh.

I wasn't buying it for a minute - at very least, the "Eric & Danielle met and fell in love on the race" part...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ruth said:


> I FFd through the phone call at the end, but now it appears that I actually missed something interesting! Can someone recap it for me?


I can't really recap it, and I didn't notice the rumblings back when the two guys were a team on the original season...

But the guy he called *did* have a big pink shirt on with some kind of slogan on it (I think it was "LIFE" or something like that -- I thought it was some kind of AIDS shirt).

I guess there have been so many more "far out" (pun intended) teams that I didn't notice it.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Like most here, I never cared for S&M


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

After watching E&D on The Early Show, I got more of a gay vibe from Eric. When they were asking whether they were still dating, there seemed to be an inside joke that neither of them wanted to say, but it was clear there was more to it than just that they didn't get along well.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

two questions:

1. the spoiler a few weeks ago...did it name Boob and Boobs as the winners?

2. Where the heck are the screen captures of the thong?! come on, people, if it's really Dustin in a thong, I *need* to see it


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> two questions:
> 
> 1. the spoiler a few weeks ago...did it name Boob and Boobs as the winners?


Yes.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

About the spoiler: I got the impression that it named Mirna and Schmirna. So, not only was I obviously wrong, but the brouhaha here over it in the end, meant nothing...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Inundated said:


> About the spoiler: I got the impression that it named Mirna and Schmirna. So, not only was I obviously wrong, but the brouhaha here over it in the end, meant nothing...


I also though it was about Mirna...but for those who read the spoiler, and since it contained the correct info, it was indeed a rotten thing...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I also though it was about Mirna...but for those who read the spoiler, and since it contained the correct info, it was indeed a rotten thing...


Indeed. Even if it's technically within the rules of this place to post it, it was a rotten thing to do.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Inundated said:


> About the spoiler: I got the impression that it named Mirna and Schmirna. So, not only was I obviously wrong, but the brouhaha here over it in the end, meant nothing...


But what if the impression you got was right. Even if you didn't read the spoiler, the fact that it's being posted led you to a condition of expectation... well that kinda sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Inundated said:


> About the spoiler: I got the impression that it named Mirna and Schmirna. So, not only was I obviously wrong, but the brouhaha here over it in the end, meant nothing...


Which is what I said at the time....... 

Oh, BTW, I completely forgot the spoiler and was surprised by the ending. Old age is a b$%^h!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Even if it's technically within the rules of this place to post it, it was a rotten thing to do.


The problem wasn't the posting of the spoiler itself, but the related comments.

I didn't read the spoiler (because I didn't want to be spoiled), but un-spoiler-tagged comments made it clear that the BQs weren't going to win.

The same thing happened when R&A were eliminated. The info was leaked and posted within a spoiler tag. Fine. But then people insisted on commenting on the spoiler and these commented were *not* in spoiler tags. Thus despite not reading anything in spoiler tags, my enjoyment was...well...spoiled.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> I didn't read the spoiler (because I didn't want to be spoiled), but un-spoiler-tagged comments made it clear that the BQs weren't going to win.


that's it in a nutshell...I didn't read the spoiler yet I still understood from the comments that it was not going to be the BQs...

I don't mind spoilers for regular shows (e.g. actor A's contract is about to expire) that much...but for a show like TAR, spoilers should be banned and any comments about spoilers should also be banned...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> that's it in a nutshell...I didn't read the spoiler yet I still understood from the comments that it was not going to be the BQs...


See, maybe that's where I'm dumb...I was only thinking of him not liking the winners. I wasn't thinking about a team he liked not being the winners...so I was still surprised.



Anubys said:


> I don't mind spoilers for regular shows (e.g. actor A's contract is about to expire) that much...but for a show like TAR, spoilers should be banned and any comments about spoilers should also be banned...


I'm not sure I'd ban all spoilers, but I'd like to see "whole season ending" spoilers not being posted in regular show threads.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> that's it in a nutshell...I didn't read the spoiler yet I still understood from the comments that it was not going to be the BQs...


That was my impression as well. Because we knew he liked the BQs, and that he was unhappy with the outcome, I knew they weren't going to win. I also thought it must be M&S that won, so I was preparing myself mentally for that horrible outcome, and was pleasantly surprised when it was E&D.


----------



## caliboy345 (Jan 13, 2005)

mcb08 said:


> Screencap?


----------



## caliboy345 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Bring back HWSNBN!!!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Once I found out about the thong and that it was Dustin, I watched the show again  

thanks for the screen capture :up: 

thank you again Tivo for the slow motion button!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Once I found out about the thong and that it was Dustin, I watched the show again
> 
> thanks for the screen capture :up:
> 
> thank you again Tivo for the slow motion button!


Dang it...........I just deleted it!!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> two questions:
> 
> 1. the spoiler a few weeks ago...did it name Boob and Boobs as the winners?
> 
> 2. Where the heck are the screen captures of the thong?! come on, people, if it's really Dustin in a thong, I *need* to see it


The spoiler I saw gave the exact elimination order for every week. I saw it after the 3rd or 4th elimination. It was correct on every one.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

markz said:


> The spoiler I saw gave the exact elimination order for every week. I saw it after the 3rd or 4th elimination. It was correct on every one.


That's unbelievable. I can see maybe a friend or family member blabbing who won, but for information like that it must have been either a racer or someone else involved in the show.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> That's unbelievable. I can see maybe a friend or family member blabbing who won, but for information like that it must have been either a racer or someone else involved in the show.


Actually, from what I gathered from a thread on another forum, it had more to do with several people piecing together information culled from sightings in different countries about where & when people were spotted. It wasn't the work of any one person.

The first post was continually updated with the latest info. I don't frequent that site. By the time I found it, they already had the whole order figured out.

Here it is if you are interested:

http://forum.realityfanforum.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=3a97f57d2a0b72c60c32e45704020ce3&topic=8579.0


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

My brother in law decided he would tell me all the details he had found out about the finale without me asking for (or wanting) the information. Luckily his source got confused about what she had read on the internet, because his "spoiler" consisted of:

- The BQs quitting altogether because of their fight
- C&M winning

So, I was still surprised at the end.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

markz said:


> Here it is if you are interested:
> 
> http://forum.realityfanforum.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=3a97f57d2a0b72c60c32e45704020ce3&topic=8579.0


wow...these people are really into it...the first post had someone saying that they saw a large part of one leg and that he/she was going to post back after the ep comparing reality with TAR "reality"...that's the kind of stuff I like to read...but I could not find the post that was made about that


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

AccidenT said:


> My brother in law decided he would tell me all the details he had found out about the finale without me asking for (or wanting) the information. Luckily his source got confused about what she had read on the internet, because his "spoiler" consisted of:
> 
> - The BQs quitting altogether because of their fight
> - C&M winning
> ...


Sometimes I seek out the spoiler info. Sometimes I don't. I would never spoil it for someone else unless they ask. There are a few co-workers that I talk to about TAR. They know that I know the spoilers sometimes. They have come right out and asked me what I know. I usually ask them if they are sure they want to know. I also make sure if they want to know about just the current episode or the season.

I can totally tailor my conversation with them as if I didn't read the spoilers if that is what they ask for.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> Indeed. Even if it's technically within the rules of this place to post it, it was a rotten thing to do.


It was spoilerized. Jeez, you can't please anybody in this place.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Raj said:


> It was spoilerized. Jeez, you can't please anybody in this place.


you can always please somebody...the trick is to please everybody


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Anubys said:


> you can always please somebody...the trick is to please everybody


 To do that, one would have to stop posting.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Raj said:


> It was spoilerized. Jeez, you can't please anybody in this place.


Okay, show of hands. How many people were pleased that the final winner of the race was posted in week 3 (or was it 4), even though it was spoilerized?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Okay, show of hands. How many people were pleased that the final winner of the race was posted in week 3 (or was it 4), even though it was spoilerized?


 :down: I was not pleased. I usually read all the spoilers but I never expected to see who the winner was.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> Okay, show of hands. How many people were pleased that the final winner of the race was posted in week 3 (or was it 4), even though it was spoilerized?


I didn't care, to tell the truth, since I can avoid reading spoilers...what was not good were the comments about the spoiler...could not avoid those since they were not hidden...

and again...some things can be spoiled without any lasting problems...but a race (or a sporting event) is very difficult to watch when you know (or have a general idea about) how it ends...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I didn't care, to tell the truth, since I can avoid reading spoilers...what was not good were the comments about the spoiler...could not avoid those since they were not hidden...


:up: +1 :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

One more time.

"Saw this in the previews" spoilers? No problem. Just mark 'em up.

"This team wins in the end" spoilers have no place in episode threads. If you're that excited to post it, then put it in a clearly marked separate thread, which is easy to avoid.

Spoilers in the main show threads can be ignored, but people comment on them in the open.

And I remember at least one third-party browser for Windows Mobile/Pocket PC (Thunderhawk, I think it was) has had problems "hiding" spoiler tags. I was spoiled that way using that combination on some other show.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> One more time.
> 
> "Saw this in the previews" spoilers? No problem. Just mark 'em up.
> 
> ...


There's also the fact that spoiler tagged text is clearly visible in e-mail notifications.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> There's also the fact that spoiler tagged text is clearly visible in e-mail notifications.


Ouch. I did not know that. I don't get E-Mail notifications...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Ouch. I did not know that. I don't get E-Mail notifications...


after getting burned a few times, you learn to not read the e-mail and just go to the link (which sends you, most of the time, to the post)...

but sometimes, you read it by accident


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> Okay, show of hands. How many people were pleased that the final winner of the race was posted in week 3 (or was it 4), even though it was spoilerized?


I saw the spoiler and posted it, and I still watched it, because the whole "is the spoiler really true?" thing made the show more interesting.

I'm sorry for those people who use e-mail notification, but maybe you should ask David to fix the software to delete spoilerized stuff in email.

The rules say you can post spoilers in spoiler tags. Not everyone is going to agree with the rules, but the rules are what I go by.

As for the guy who read it by accident, I'm sorry, but mistakes (on your part) happen.

I'd like to know though, how exactly do you read a spoiler by accident? Every one I've read I had to put some effort.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Raj said:


> The rules say you can post spoilers in spoiler tags. Not everyone is going to agree with the rules, but the rules are what I go by.


And I have no problem with what you did. As you say, you followed the rules as written. My heartburn was with the comments about the spoiler which were not similarly tagged.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Raj said:


> I saw the spoiler and posted it, and I still watched it, because the whole "is the spoiler really true?" thing made the show more interesting.
> 
> I'm sorry for those people who use e-mail notification, but maybe you should ask David to fix the software to delete spoilerized stuff in email.
> 
> The rules say you can post spoilers in spoiler tags. Not everyone is going to agree with the rules, but the rules are what I go by.


Then maybe the rules should be changed to reflect that some spoilers are minor, and if seen, don't ruin the whole series. Other spoilers, if revealed accidently or not, can ruin the result of a show and (IMHO) have no business being in a weekly episode thread. If you really felt the need to post this, you could either started a new thread or posted a link to the result.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Raj said:


> The rules say you can post spoilers in spoiler tags. Not everyone is going to agree with the rules, but the rules are what I go by.


As I said before, it may be within the rules to post it, but it still was a crappy thing to do.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Raj said:


> As for the guy who read it by accident, I'm sorry, but mistakes (on your part) happen.


I didn't say I read the spoiler by accident...I said that sometimes when you get an e-mail notification, you read the text (and the spoiler) by accident...in the case of TAR, I did not make that mistake...

Raj, you're getting very defensive...so defensive in fact that you're not reading what others are saying (evidence: how you misunderstood what I said)...I think we all spent a little too much time on this (and not for the first time, I might add)...we'll muddle through as best we can...the main thing is that we all remain friends...

Go BQs!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> And I have no problem with what you did. As you say, you followed the rules as written. My heartburn was with the comments about the spoiler which were not similarly tagged.


Good grief get over it. Nothing that was said in the comments that concretely revealed what the spoiler said. Your assumption and others were not correct. IN point of fact the prevailing conclusion about who won based on the comments was wrong so how did it spoil anything?

Hell, I read the spoiler before I commented and it didn't spoil anything.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Nothing that was said in the comments that concretely revealed what the spoiler said.


Concretely? No.

For me, the unspoiled comments suggested that the BQs were *not* going to win. Add that on top of the fact that similar unspoiled comments suggest (correctly) that Rob & Amber were going to be eliminated, I took the comments seriously.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Good grief get over it.


I am over it. Don't worry.

I was just clarifying for Raj that I wasn't upset with _his_ posting a spoiler in the thread, that I only had (note the past tense) voiced an opinion about comments on spoilers.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Amazing how the reality show board posters can put it toghether. Back in seasons 3-8 of Survivor, I was heavily interested in spoilers and participated on contests guessing the winner so every piece of info I could find out was good. People (including me) used to frame by frame every commercial and preview. 

THere was a guy (maybe still is) that would post the winner teh day before each episode (must have worked closed captioning or soemthing) and sometimes I would puzzle who was going and try to figure out twhay the heck that hapened, so it was still interesting. 

Then, another guy went to the Amazon on an eco-tour and stumbled on the site of the filming literally days after it wrapped. HE befriended some locals, including the boat driver who took everyone back from TC and he posted the entire order right as the season started. Maybe one was wrong due to description mixups or the driver did not understand what happened that day, but it was otherwise dead on. THAT was exciting. He even wrote a book about it. Can't remember the title, but the guy published under the name Chillone. Eventually, I just got out of it as it was too much to keep up with.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

A few thoughts on the race. I enjoyed it and am going to miss TAR during the summer hiatus. It's the only "reality" show I care to watch.

Eric & Danielle were first to the pitstop. Finally! Fortunately for them, they did it when it really counted on the last leg. The second time is the charm in this case. It seems the two were assembled as a team because of CBS producers. Blame them if you don't like it. No, they are not a couple but were. I thought it suspicious that they had said they didn't have time for undercover adventures. All they wanted to do was sleep. Yeah, right. Couples in love or lust make the time.

Dustin and Kandice ran a bold and tough race. I knocked them around a bit after the second yield, but they remained focused and unfazed. I'm still amazed at their ability to remain emotionally inhuman in high-stress situations, albeit one minor disagreement that was quickly converted into a lesson on sisterly bonding. About Phil's fixation with the BQs and their chance to be the first female team to win TAR, despite Charla and Mirna being a female team. The BQs were Phil's favorite because they were his daughter's favorite team. Aaaahhhh.

Last but not least, Charla and Mirna! Mirna is not the tyrant some of you make her out to be. "How can anyone support Mirna after what she did to Charla...," and so on comments were plentiful. As demanding as she was on Charla, remember that Charla didn't want special treatment. Charla was capable of defending herself when she wanted to and she did. Rather, not only Mirna at-her-worst under pressure moments, but CBS editors can be blamed for creating her on-air persona. Editing tricks are tools of the trade in reality programming to create captivating and controversial television. As far as Mirna's luck with booking optimum flights, it's part social engineering and part world traveler experience.

Let's not forget that any reality element takes a distant second to the star of the show, that's entertainment. It's not possible to know the real person from watching a few selective snippets pulled from an entire day of activities. As always, we can agree to disagree. I've located a couple links of interest.

http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...a-dish-about-being-amazing-underdogs-5146.php
(Be sure to follow the links at the bottom of the page for other team interviews.)

http://tv.ign.com/articles/786/786588p1.html


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

what was really disappointing about this season is how the producers rigged the final leg of the race so it's as close as possible at the finish line...

what it boiled down to is one team was going to catch a lucky break (the right taxi driver, green lights, one right turn...etc.) and they would win...there was just no room for a "better" team to do better...it just came down to a 33% chance for each of the 3 teams...

and how about the fact that an entire task (jumping off a cliff in Hawaii) was edited out?  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Concretely? No.
> 
> For me, the unspoiled comments suggested that the BQs were *not* going to win. Add that on top of the fact that similar unspoiled comments suggest (correctly) that Rob & Amber were going to be eliminated, I took the comments seriously.


Truly ironic that this is all over this phrase:



IJustLikeTivo said:


> That's horrible if it's true.


Nothing in that phrase says anything about what was in the spoiler. Some people inferred that it meant Mirna and Charla won and chided me based on that assumption. But, in fact, as we all now know they didn't win. Given that it was in a post from 6 weeks ago, when there were still about 7-8 teams, it truly gave nothing away.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Anubys said:


> what was really disappointing about this season is how the producers rigged the final leg of the race so it's as close as possible at the finish line...
> 
> what it boiled down to is one team was going to catch a lucky break (the right taxi driver, green lights, one right turn...etc.) and they would win...there was just no room for a "better" team to do better...it just came down to a 33% chance for each of the 3 teams...
> 
> and how about the fact that an entire task (jumping off a cliff in Hawaii) was edited out?  :down: :down: :down:


In truth, almost all the finale's have been pretty much that way. Part of it is to sustain the excitement and partly I assume it's a production issue. I don't think they want to keep an entire staff and all the eliminated contestants waiting for several hours as they trickle in. Think back to how many ended up literally in a foot race. I can think of 4-5 without even looking at any site to confirm it.

Heck, the last time they were in SF, it ended up exactly this way with Will and Tara being passed as they ran to the finish.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

jradosh said:


> And I have no problem with what you did. As you say, you followed the rules as written. My heartburn was with the comments about the spoiler which were not similarly tagged.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

All this crap is the exact reason I stay away from all of your threads. Thanks for enforcing belief. In no way do I think Raj posted those spoilers to either "stir discussion" or the like. He did it out of spite and because of that I won't be visiting any more "competition-based" threads.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> In this picture, ..and this one...Dustin is on the left and Kandice is on the right.
> 
> It was Dustin with the whale tail during the show...


Kandice is the dumb one.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Double-Tap said:


> Last but not least, Charla and Mirna! Mirna is not the tyrant some of you make her out to be. "How can anyone support Mirna after what she did to Charla...," and so on comments were plentiful. As demanding as she was on Charla, remember that Charla didn't want special treatment. Charla was capable of defending herself when she wanted to and she did. Rather, not only Mirna at-her-worst under pressure moments, but CBS editors can be blamed for creating her on-air persona. Editing tricks are tools of the trade in reality programming to create captivating and controversial television. As far as Mirna's luck with booking optimum flights, it's part social engineering and part world traveler experience.


+1. :up:

Add to this that the Cha Cha's wanted Charla and Mirna to win out of the final 3, and the other teams picked C & M for "team with best humor".

Go Mirna, Go Charla, Go Mirna, Go Charla.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Double-Tap said:


> Last but not least, Charla and Mirna! Mirna is not the tyrant some of you make her out to be. "How can anyone support Mirna after what she did to Charla...," and so on comments were plentiful. As demanding as she was on Charla, remember that Charla didn't want special treatment. Charla was capable of defending herself when she wanted to and she did. Rather, not only Mirna at-her-worst under pressure moments, but CBS editors can be blamed for creating her on-air persona.


My problem wasn't that Charla didn't "want special treatment", but that Mirna flat-out treated her like crap most of the time. Has nothing to do with her size, any more than I didn't like how HWSNBN treated Victoria. It's just basic human kindness! The best moments of the season for me were when Charla stood up for herself...just wish she'd done more of it, as you're correct in that part...it was up to her to not take her cousin's abuse.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

katbug said:


> The best moments of the season for me were when Charla stood up for herself...just wish she'd done more of it, as you're correct in that part...it was up to her to not take her cousin's abuse.


:up:

Two points for the esteemed senator from Arizona.

It's not that I thought Mirna was the worst, or even most annoying, TAR team member. She'd have to stand in line behind a bunch of others, all of which most of the regulars here could name easily (Flo, HWSNBN, Colin, etc. and that's just a small list).

But my basic problem with Mirna is that while having a martyr complex that could take up a small country, and being one of the most self-absorbed people ever on the race (it's all about MEEEE), she took it out on Charla.

"Oh, if only Charla weren't here dragging me down. Oh, if only she carried her own weight. Oh, if only I didn't have to do everything because of my partner." Oh, how many times Mirna said that!

It's not that she wouldn't treat Charla in a "special" way because of her small size. It's that she treated her WORSE than she would have treated a "full sized" partner. Charla wasn't a team member to Mirna, she was an inconvenience in Mirna's eyes.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Anubys said:


> what it boiled down to is one team was going to catch a lucky break (the right taxi driver, green lights, one right turn...etc.) and they would win...there was just no room for a "better" team to do better...it just came down to a 33% chance for each of the 3 teams...


well, that last task was lame but Danielle did win it for them by lucking into the combo before D&K as they got there first. But agreed, there should have been *something* between the mint and the finish line besides a cab ride.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tem said:


> well, that last task was lame but Danielle did win it for them by lucking into the combo before D&K as they got there first. But agreed, there should have been *something* between the mint and the finish line besides a cab ride.


According to an interview linked to earlier in this thread, there was another task that included jumping off a cliff into the water. It was edited out of the show.

http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...a-dish-about-being-amazing-underdogs-5146.php


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

markz said:


> According to an interview linked to earlier in this thread, there was another task that included jumping off a cliff into the water. It was edited out of the show.
> 
> http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...a-dish-about-being-amazing-underdogs-5146.php


The cliff was in Hawaii. The mint and subsequent finish line were in San Francisco.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ireland967 said:


> The cliff was in Hawaii. The mint and subsequent finish line were in San Francisco.


Ah, I stand corrected!


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

One thing that I was wondering - do the teams know before they leave their hotel what kind of tasks they will be doing? It seemed like everyone was already in their swimsuits before they even read their clue and found out they were going to Hawaii. 

Charla was wearing her suit and I thought that it seemed like an odd outfit to be wearing when they hadn't even read their clue yet. It's like the producers tell them all we will have water activities tomorrow, so dress appropriately. Even Eric and Danielle and the BQ's had suits on.

I guess it's possible they had already read their clue that told them they were going to Hawaii and they went back into the Hotel and changed before they left. But the editing made it look like they were wearing their suits before they got their first clue.

Bryan


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Dustin didn't have a suit on (which we have to thank for the resulting thong shot) for the diving/kayaking task so I do not think they know what they going to be doing beforehand.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It sucks that it's basically a crap shoot as to who wins by the time you get to the final 3. Quote from the linked article:



> Mirna: Actually we had like a two-hour lead arriving in [Hawaii] and they didn't show the last Roadblock I did. I had to jump off a cliff, which was really exhilarating. It wasn't that the run on Shipwreck Beach that cost us the time, basically we were only allowed to go on one flight [to San Francisco from Hawaii]... Basically it's a producer-controlled flight that all three teams had to be on. And then it was a matter of being at the taxi stands to get the best taxi, and unfortunately our taxi driver had no idea where anything in San Francisco was. He also didn't have a working telephone, so it put us at a disadvantage. It was a little bit of an unlucky situation having to change taxis three times that day. So it really I think shows it a little differently than it truly was. We arrived at [Old Mint, the site of the All-Stars' final challenge] just as [All-Stars' winning duo of Eric Sanchez and Danielle Turner] were finishing up.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Mirna says "unlucky situation." I say karma.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Inundated said:


> It's not that she wouldn't treat Charla in a "special" way because of her small size. It's that she treated her WORSE than she would have treated a "full sized" partner. Charla wasn't a team member to Mirna, she was an inconvenience in Mirna's eyes.


Wow - I think you're taking a real leap in coming to this conclusion.

Mirna and Charla are cousins, and in my opinion, act like it. Under stressful situations they bicker - just like my family and nearly all (no damn it - all) families I know. If you couldn't see that underneath that they really loved and cared for each other, then you weren't looking.

The polite arguing that the beauty queens engaged in was interesting to see, and looked to me like both had spent much time in therapy. "Your actions have the following effect on me" etc. In my experience most people don't argue that way, they argue like normal flawed human beings - petty and nasty at times, but it's all forgotten five minutes later.

Maybe your family thanksgiving dinners are all sweetness and light, but if so, I don't think you represent the majority of americans.

Familys are messy things, and IMO Mirna and Charla were nothing more or less than that.

Your conclusion IMO is unfair and way off base, - as is the hatred for Mirna on this board - it's way over the top.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

bobsbizzy said:


> Maybe your family thanksgiving dinners are all sweetness and light, but if so, I don't think you represent the majority of americans.


Mine are and I didn't know it was unusual.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

stalemate said:


> Mine are and I didn't know it was unusual.


Same here.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think the BQ's have a lot of practice smiling for the camera and are hyper conscious of when cameras are pointed at them. Certainly a big part of being a BQ is having composure on tap.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Same here.


Me three. My cousins are all best of friends. We have a blast together. Never any arguments.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ours get pretty insane (7 sibs), but we don't treat each other with the amount of disrespect that Mirna shows Charla. As far as cousins go, there's no way we'd treat each other like that. Maybe they have a smaller family and are more like sibs, but even so I felt that Mirna was way out of line with Charla. 

As for the conclusion made earlier, it may have been slightly off (no telling unless you're M or C), but I keep going back to the soundbite when Mirna went on and on about Charla wanting to be treated like anyone else (btw, it irritated me that M was the one going on about it rather than C...it was almost condescending the way she talked about it), then flash to them doing a task where Mirna was yelling at her for not being able to help as much as she would otherwise. I can't pretend to know if that is due to Charla's size or any other reason, but if Mirna treats Charla the way she'd treat anyone else, I certainly wouldn't want to be in her social circle! 

JMHO...but we can agree to disagree since the season is over. Can't wait for the next batch to argue about, lol. ;0)


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

CBS has now released it's Fall schedule and The Amazing Race is NOT listed. 

Does anyone know if the show will be back or not? I hope this wasn't the last season for what is still one of the better shows on regular TV.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

According to The Futon Critic, it's been renewed. My understanding is that it's being held for midseason.

Some of the upfront analysts have speculated that it's good that it's not going to be on at the beginning of the fall---it'll help preserve the "specialness" of the show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> According to The Futon Critic, it's been renewed. My understanding is that it's being held for midseason.
> 
> Some of the upfront analysts have speculated that it's good that it's not going to be on at the beginning of the fall---it'll help preserve the "specialness" of the show.


Then there's the added bonus of not getting screwed by NFL overruns as often.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

crowtoo said:


> Does anyone know if the show will be back or not? I hope this wasn't the last season for what is still one of the better shows on regular TV.


Unless you like receiving spam, you should probably remove your email address from your message.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> Unless you like receiving spam, you should probably remove your email address from your message.


Thanks for the advice but I have very effective spam filters. 

Chris
[email protected]

(he says as he posts it again...)


----------

